# Koilaich in Massen



## Reginsche (19. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
gerade beobachte ich mein Kohakumädel und mein Matsubajunge wie sie wie wild fischeln.
Die laichen gerade wie verrückt.
Jetzt hab ich versucht einige Eier zu retten und sie zu separieren. Was meint ihr macht das einen Sinn.
Oder wird daraus nichts werden?
Wie lange braucht eigentlich der Laich bis da ein paar Baby schlüpfen könnten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo,
Wahrscheinlich werden dir die Eier verpilzen. Du kannst eine schwache Malachitgrünlösung verwenden um das Verpilzen zu verhindern.
Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht wie lange es dauert bis da Fische aus den Eiern schlüpfen.
Die Eier sind sehr Temperaturempfindlich, ganz Ehrlich ? Lass es bleiben, du wirst eh nur Enttäuscht sein ?


----------



## Reginsche (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich hab es jetzt auch aufgegeben.
Es sind einfach zu viele.
Ich hab einige rausgenommen, in so ein Aufzuchtnetz getan und in die Vorfilterkammer gehängt.
Mal sehen ob was draus wird.

Wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.
Malachitgrünextrakt kann ich da aber nicht reinkippen.

Also auf gut Glück.
Ich werd berichten.


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

Wenn Du doch noch Laich separieren möchtest und Koi aufziehen, schau doch mal hier. 


Bei unseren Koi habe ich den Laichvorgang schon oft beobachtet, jedoch gibt es erst seit 4 Jahren Nachwuchs. Vorher ist wohl immer alles aufgefressen worden...  - Nun entwickeln sich immer wieder mal einige kleine Koi - besonders im Jahre 2006, da war es ganz extrem, auch ohne Laich dem Teich zu entnehmen, das kann zur Plage werden...:crazy
Vielleicht überleben ja einige auch bei Dir im Teich!? 

Viel Glück mit dem Netz in der Filterkammer!


----------



## Reginsche (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Bin echt erstaunt wie lange so ein Laichvorgang doch dauert.

Sie sind ja nun schon seid 14:00 Uhr im Gange aber ans Aufhören ist wohl noch nicht zu denken.
Unsere Dicke ist zwar schon ein wenig schlanker geworden aber noch nicht so richtig.
Es ist schon ein echtes Schauspiel denen zuzugucken.
Die steigen ja fast aus dem Teich aus und ich hab echt ein bisschen Sorge wegen der Nacht.
Nicht das sie noch rausspringt und neben dem Teich landet.
Sie ist doch schon soooooo groß.

Und jetzt fangen auch noch die Goldis an.
Die fisch ich aber nicht ab.
So, muß wieder gucken gehen.

Bistimmt sind sie alle so in Stimmung weil ich so schöne Pflanzen von Eugen bekommen habe.
Die haben sie wohl erst so richtig in Fahrt gebracht.
Allerdings auch zum Leidwesen der Pflanzen.
Sie sehen jetzt schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus.


----------



## Reginsche (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hach jetzt wollte ich mich doch nicht geschlagen geben, bin in den Zooladen gestapft und hab das grüne Zeug geholt.
Jetzt sind die Eier doch noch in ein extra Becken gewandert.
Hab den Sprudler angeschlossen und werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten.
Aber wenn auch nur ein kleiner Koi schlüpfen sollte und auch überlebt, hat sich für mich der Aufwand gelohnt.


----------



## Clovere (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo

5-6 Tage brauche die kleinen bis zum Schlüpfen. Am besten Bürste in Algenwasser hängen. Nach 2 Tagen mit Infusorien oder Artemia ( am einfachsten sind decapsulierte artemiaeier ) füttern.
Nach 6 Wochen selektieren: am besten die grossen raus. sie schwimmen sonst mit den kleinen im Maul rum.


----------



## Reginsche (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Na dann werd ich mal warten.

Im Teich hab ich an einem Blatt ein Ei entdeckt wo ich schon zwei kleine Punkte entdeckt habe.


----------



## lars75 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich lasse der Natur immer freien Lauf! Die schaffen es nie alle Eier zu fressen. Langsam wird es schon zur Plage. Hatte in den letzten 3 Jahren jeweils um die 100 kleine Koi. Wäre ja auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man wüßte wohin damit. :? Etwa 2/3 sehen wirklich nicht so toll aus, und keiner will sie haben.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

lieber lars, wenn´s nicht so weit weg wäre, hättest du jetzt einen dankbaren abnehmer.

vorgestern hat so ein :sauer __ fischreiher meinen lieblingskoi - so ein leuchtender oranger mit weissem kopf - geklaut.

natur hin, natur her. dreihundert meter weiter ist ein öffentlicher fischteich mit genügend mahlzeit drin - WARUM ICH ??

naja, jetzt sind von fünfen noch vier übrig und die brauchen wohl auch noch ein oder zwei jahre zum vervielfältigen. mal sehen was übrigbleibt.


----------



## Reginsche (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Andreas, das tut mir leid.
Ich hab auch immer Angst wenn der __ Reiher auf dem Dach sitzt aber er kommt wohl nicht so recht an unseren Teich dran.
@Lars Normalerweise lass ich auch immer der Natur den freien Lauf aber ich hab meinen Lieblings ja nun schon 4 Jahre und hab mich natürlich riesig gefreut, dass das Mädel gelaicht hat.
Heute ist Tag drei und im Teich sind fast alle Eier die ich sehen kann schon verpilzt.
Einige ganz wenige sehen aber noch ganz klar aus.
Vielleicht wird aus denen ja noch was.
Ganz anders sieht es aber im Extrabecken aus.
Da sind nur einige wenige weiße Eier mit drin.
Bei den anderen die noch schön klar sind hat sich jetzt so ein Punkt entwickelt. Der sieht ein ganz klein bisschen gelblich aus. Ist das vielleicht schon der Dottersack?

Ich würd mich so freuen wenn das was schlüpt.
Aber dann muß man die Kleinen ja auch erst mal groß kriegen.
Ich bin schon echt hibbelig.
Kanns kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## Reginsche (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Tag 5 aber noch keine Babys in Sicht.
Im Teich selber glaub ich nicht mehr an Nachwuchs.
Da ist alles verpilzt.
Aber im Extrabecken sieht es besser aus.
Einige Eier sind zwar weiß oder pilzig aber einige sehen gut aus.
Es sieht so aus als ob da Leben drin ist.
Jedem dem ich erzählt habe, dass wir vielleicht Koibabys bekommen, hat sich gefreut und schon gesagt, dass sie auch welche haben wollen.
Zum Glück sind bei den Interessenten die Teiche schön riesig.
Ich brauch mir also keine Sorgen zu machen, sie unterzubringen.
AAAAAber erst mal muß was schlüpfen und dann müssen sie auch noch groß werden.

Nun gut......wir warten weiter.


----------



## freimaurer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

wünsch dir viel glück 

gruss heiko


----------



## Reginsche (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich bin ungeduldig und ein gemeiner Taschenlampenleuchter.
Es ist so spannend.

Ich mußte eben doch noch mal raus ans Becken gehen und gucken.
Hab mir ein paar Eier rausgefischt und in einen durchsichtigen Behälter getan.
Dann hab ich von unten mit ner Taschenlampe geleuchtet.
Da sind ganz viele kleine Fische in den Eiern drin.
Man kann sie jetzt richtig erkennen.

Die sind ja zum Anfang durchsichtig.
Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis sie Farbe bekommen?


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hi Reginsche,

e wenn Du nicht bald mal ein Foto rüberreichst, sagen wir gar nix mehr


----------



## Reginsche (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Wie
von den Eiern?????????????????
Wißt ihr nicht wie Fischeier aussehen???????
Und so spektakulär sehen Fischeier in einer roten Wäschewanne nun auch nicht aus


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Na - vielleicht mal die stolzen Eltern oder die stolze Patentante...


----------



## Reginsche (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Mama Kohaku
http://up.picr.de/2121688.jpg

Und der Papa. Leider von den Goldis verdeckt. Ist der Gelbe.
http://up.picr.de/2121689.jpg

Ich kanns ja nicht lassen und muß immer schauen ob sich da schon was tut.
Bisher aber leider noch nicht.
Heute kam dann mein Mann an mit einer großen Lupe.
Wir also wieder ein paar Eier aus dem Becken gefischt und in ein Wasserglas gesetzt.
Dann haben wir geschaut und ich kann euch sagen..........da ist richtig Party in den Eiern.
Die Kleinen zappeln wie verrückt und drehen und wenden sich. Die sehen aus wie kleine Smilis.

Aber so langsam könnten sie sich ja echt mal in ganzer Größe zeigen.
Boahh ist das spannend.


----------



## Reginsche (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Jippiiiihhhhhhhh, sie schlüpfen.
Hab mir heute abend mal die Mühe gemacht und alle verpilzten Eier von den Guten getrennt.
Dazu hab ich wieder meine Lupe genommen und siehe da, gleich beim ersten Mal hab ich ein kleines Baby entdeckt.
Was für ein toller Tag.
Meine kleine Tochter hat nämlich heute auch Geburtstag.

Ohne Lupe kann man die aber gar nicht sehen.
Die sind sooooooo winzig und durchsichtig.

Juchuhhhh ich bin Koimama.
Jetzt müssen sie nur noch groß werden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Morgen Reginsche 

Ich will dir ja den Spaß nicht verderben und ich freue mich auch für dich 
Aber was machst du mit ihnen wenn die alle Groß sind ?


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Naja Uwe, bis dahin ist ja noch ein sehr langer Weg.

Und wie das ja nun mal so ist, wird mit Sicherheit nur ein kleiner Bruchteil überleben.

Dann hab ich sehr viele Freunde die auch große Teiche haben und sich schon auf den einen oder anderen Fisch freuen.

Das dauert ja bestimmt auch noch ein ganzes Jahr bis die soweit sind, dass man sie in einen Teich setzen kann wo sie nicht auch gleich gefressen werden.

Und wenn dann immer noch welche über sind, gibts hier bestimmt auch einige die welche haben wollen.

Aber wie gesagt, erst mal müssen sie groß werden.


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hihi bin ganz entzückt von den kleinenZwergen und hab auch sofort meinen Mann losgeschickt um Artmenia zu kaufen.

Das gab es aber nur als Frostfutter. Kann ich das auch geben oder sind die zu groß?
Als Alternative hab ich noch zerbröseltes Eigelb.
Geht das auch?

Hab ihnen jetzt noch __ Hornkraut ins Wasser gelegt ist das in Ordnung?
Morgen sollen sie dann in einen größeren Maurerkübel umziehen.
Wenn sie dann gut wachsen will mein Mann eine Art Käfig bauen den wir dann in den Teich hängen können.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Jetzt keine Experimente mit den kleinen, weder Pflanzen aus dem Teich noch Futter zugeben. Die brauchen noch nichts 

Und schon gar nicht in den Teich setzen, die kippen dir innerhalb von ein paar Stunden alle um. Lass sie da wo sie sind und gut ist.
Sonst haben wir ja in ein paar Monaten nichts mehr im Flohmarkt anzubieten  (Schwarze Koi abzugeben)

Edit: Sorry das ich darauf ein wenig Allergisch reagiere. Wir haben im Teich vom Nachbarn den ganzen Nachwuchs vorletzte Woche eingeschläfert. Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin, sollen die anderen doch den Laich wegfuttern und gut ist. Das ist halt Natur. Einige schaffen es immer.


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*


Das war nicht nett!!!!


----------



## Reginsche (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ok, mittlerweile hab ich schon gemerkt, dass es hier wohl nicht gern gesehen wird wenn man sich über den eigenen Nachwuchs freut und stolz ist.
Ich weiß eigentlich auch gar nicht ob ich noch weiter berichten soll. Bin ein bisschen enttäuscht.:?
Klar hier tummeln sich viele Koibesitzer die wirklich ganz tolle Teiche haben und dazu noch enorme Massen Geld in ihr Hobby stecken.

Find ich ja auch gut.
Ich hab hier ja auch eine kleine Auffangstation für Papageien und da steck ich auch viel Geld rein.

Letztes Jahr haben wir extra einen großen Teich gebaut mit extra Filterteich und haben so unseren hinteren Garten als Wassergarten ausgebaut.
Jetzt wo der erst harte Winter ohne Verlußte überstanden ist und meine kleinen Japaner sich wohl wirklich richtig wohl fühlen, hab ich mich wirklich total gereut, dass sie sich auch gleich mit Nachwuchs für den großen Teich bedanken.

Nun gut, ich werde die Kleinen aber trotzdem versuchen groß zu bekommen.
Habe auch nun angefangen sie mit feinem Staubfutter zu füttern. Wissen die eigentlich instinktiv wo sie das Futter finden.
Im Teich sind auch noch kleine Babys.
Die laß ich aber da wo sie sind.

Bitte seid jetzt nicht wieder böse aber ich freu mich wirklich über meine Kleinen auch wenn ihr das vielleicht anders seht.
Habt ihr euch denn nicht auch über euren ersten Koinachwuchs gefreut?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Natürlich sollte man sich freuen, würde ich wohl auch (also so ganz im inneren) aber man muss sich auch Gedanken über den Nachwuchs machen. Gibt ja leider genug Kontroverse Threads über das Thema hier.
Man kann das Laichgeschäft nicht verhindern, aber es zu unterstützen, da hab ich persönlich ein Problem mit.

Nicht bei dir Reginsche, ich mein das allgemein

Und nun viel Erfolg bei deiner "Zucht"


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Liebes Reginsche,

laß Dich bitte nicht entmutigen. Ich weiß auch, dass es für meinen Teich besser ist, wenn sich meine Kleinen nicht vermehren. Trotzdem bin ich total gespannt, obs klappt und was bei raus kommt. Das steckt in uns "Müttern" einfach drin. 

Ich fieber mit Dir und würd mich über Erfolg und Bericht darüber wirklich freuen. Zumal ich denke, die paar Zwerge, die da wirklich rauskommen, bringst Du ja auch unter.

Also  und rh Kopf hoch!


----------



## lars75 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

@Reginsche
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch aufgeregt, als meine Koi das erste mal gelaicht haben. Finde das auch heute noch faszinierend zu sehen, was bei raus kommt. Das Problem ist halt bloß, wohin mit den ganzen Fischen. Bei den "Schönen" Koi ist das auch gar kein Problem. Was ist aber mit den ganzen nicht so bunten Fischen-die will keiner haben. Aussetzen ist verboten.:?


----------



## Reginsche (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Aussetzen werde ich keinen!!!

Wir haben hier einen Bekannten der einen riesen Teich hat.
Es war mal ein Schwimmbad welches umgebaut wurde.
Dieses Becken ist ca 20 Meter lang und ca. 6 Meter breit bei einer Tiefe von 2 Metern.
In diesem Teich befinden sich zur Zeit nur ein paar Goldis und ein paar Rotfedern.

Ich glaub da können noch ne Menge Koi rein.

Und wer weiß schon wie viele ich überhaut groß bekomme.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis bringe ich schon knapp 60 Koi unter.
Aber so viele müssen ja erst mal groß werden.


----------



## simon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

hallo
ärger dich nicht reginsche
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Editiert und auf PN-Ebene geklärt.

Sollte sich jemand verletzt fühlen, entschuldige ich mich hierfür


----------



## Reginsche (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Oh nein, bitte keinen Streit.
Das mag ich nicht.
Niemand muß sich hier rechtfertigen.

Wer weiß, vielleicht wär ich ja auch so Koiverrückt wenn ich so ein Wissen darüber hätte und auch noch das nötige Kleingeld für solche tollen Anlagen hätte.
Man könnte da schon echt neidisch werden.

Das viele so tolle Koi haben und auch noch so super schicke Teiche haben find ich total in Ordnung.
Die schau ich mir auch total gerne an.

Ich fahr ja auch öfter mal zum Koihändler und schau mir da diese riesen Fische an.

Ich bin ja schließlich auch total Papageienverrückt und denke über diese Vögel genauso wie manche Koihalter hier über ihre geliebten Fische.
Das find ich auch total in Ordnung.
Ich geb für diese Vögel auch massenhaft Geld aus und berate die Leute die da nur einen Vogel in so einem kleinen Knast sitzen haben.

Bei meinen Kleinen hab ich einfach mal den Versuch gestartet. Ich wollt halt einfach mal sehen ob die bei mir auch groß werden.

Ich werde mein Bestes geben und die Kleinen fürsorglich behandeln wie meine Papageien.

Ich werde auch weiter berichten was aus ihnen geworden ist aber bitte streitet euch hier nicht mehr.
Erst dachte ich, ich mach euch ne kleine Freude mit diesem Bericht aber so langsam kommen mir Zweifel.


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

N'abend.

Nun beruhigen sich bitte alle Beteiligten wieder ein wenig und versuchen jeweils mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen. 

Ich finde ja die Entwicklung vom Ei zum fertigen Individuum auch äußerst interessant, überlasse das aber halt der Natur (__ Kröten, hoffentlich auch __ Molche).
Bei den Goldis mußte ich nie was dafür tun - die wurden von allein immer mehr. 

Ich denke, Uwe ging das Einschläfern der Koi beim Nachbarn an die Nieren und er sieht halt irgendwann andere Eigenzuchten ebenso enden. 
Mir persönlich geht das so bei Hunden oder Katzen... warum um aller Welt müssen manche Leute unbedingt von ihren Katzen oder Hunden Junge haben? 
Und dann kommen die Probleme beim Vermitteln. Sind die Tierheime nicht bereits voll genug? 

Andererseits wird auch in Japan massenhaft "selektiert", wie es so schön heißt. Wer macht sich Gedanken um die Fische, die da auf der Strecke bleiben? 



Ich persönlich hoffe, dass bei diesem Versuch genau so viele Koi durchkommen, wie Regina unterbringen kann. :beeten


----------



## guenter (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Koimama Reginsche,

die große Freude die du hattest und sicher noch hast, hatte ich auch
beim "1.-Mal". Auch ich bin mit der Taschenlampe los. Konnte es nicht erwarten.
Habe die Eier an der Laichschnur in ein 1000 Liter Behälter getan.
Man konnte die Fische, als sie da waren, nicht zählen.

20.05.07 ablaichen
27.05.07 die ersten kleinen sind da.
30.05.07 füttere Eigelb (gaaaaaanz wenig)
03.06.07 0.5-1cm groß
10.06.07 sie wachsen sehr unterschiedlich
12.06.07 1.5-2cm 

2008 habe ich alle Eier im Teich gelassen, wurden alle gefressen.

Will auch keine mehr, viel Arbeit.  Am Ende waren es 250-300.
Dann hatten die Größeren die Kleineren gefressen. 

Viel Erfolg !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

hallo reginsche
streiten will hier keiner,das ist ja unser hobby das wir in unserer kostbaren freizeit ausüben.
ICH HABE DEN ORGINALEN BEITRAG,AUF DEN KOI-UWE IN DER FORM GEANTWORTET HAT
FREIWILLIG GELÖSCHT/EDITIERT UM UNÖTIGE STREITEREIN DIE VON MIR AUSGEGANGEN WÄREN ZU  VERMEIDEN

reginsche ich freue mich über deinen versuch den koinachwuchs durchzubekommen
würde mich mal sehr über bilder freuen
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Morgen 

Streiten will doch keiner 

Darum habe ich auch meinen Beitrag Editiert, ich hoffe das ist OK so


----------



## Dodi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Guten Morgen, Reginsche!

Ich kann voll nachempfinden, wie es für Dich im Moment ist, zum ersten Mal "Koimama" zu werden und freue mich für Dich! 

Vor einigen Jahren fingen bei uns die ersten Koi an zu laichen, doch Nachwuchs gab es bei uns nicht. Wir hatten den Laich im Teich belassen. Im Jahr 2006 gab es zum ersten mal Jungfische im Teich, welche sich ziemlich geschützt in der Pflanzenzone entwickelt haben und langsam wuchsen. Zum Spätherbst habe ich einige von denen, ca. 3-5 cm groß, aus dem Teich gekeschert und in einen Kübel mit kl. Filter und Aquariumheizung getan, weil ich dachte, von den Kleinen würde evtl. keiner den Winter im Teich überleben. :crazy So hatte ich im Frühjahr des folgenden Jahres 16 kleine _eigene_Koi über den Winter gebracht, die ich stolz wieder in den Teich zurück setzte.

Es stellte sich heraus, dass im Teich auch jede Menge Nachwuchs überlebt hatte, es waren bestimmt 70 Koi, die nun zusätzlich zum Hauptbesatz im Teich rumschwammen.
Vom Nachwuchs habe ich schon einige abkeschern können und an Teichbesitzer abgeben können, die letzten werden dieses Jahr abgegeben, einige wenige werden wir behalten. Die jetzt anstehende, große Abfischaktion wird jedoch nur gelingen, wenn wir den Teich komplett ablassen und alle Fische rausfangen. Es ist einfach unmöglich, bei unserer Teichgestaltung an alle Fische zu gelangen, die wir tatsächlich aus dem Teich haben wollen.
Von daher bin ich im Nachhinein nicht mehr glücklich, den Nachwuchs im Teich zu haben.  
- Aber ist schon ein tolles Gefühl, eigene Koi im Teich wachsen zu sehen.


Ich habe nicht mitbekommen, was hier im Thema für ein "Streit" entstanden ist, möchte Dich jedoch ermutigen, Dein "Ding" durchzuziehen, mit all den Konsequenzen, die daraus entstehen können. - Mal sehen, wie Du später darüber denkst. 

Viel Glück bei der Aufzucht und gutes Gelingen beim späteren Abfischen 

wünscht die "Koimama"
Dodi


----------



## Reginsche (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

So, ich war gerade noch mal nach den Babys gucken.
Sie zappeln munter in ihrer Wanne.
Ob sie allerdings fressen kann ich nicht sagen.
Das kann ich nicht sehen.
Jeden Tag mach ich einen Teilwasserwechsel und hab auch nun __ Hornkraut drin damit sie sich darin verstecken können oder besser gesagt halten können.

Hab auch noch mal wegen der Eltern geforscht und bin zu der Erkentnis gekommen das der Papa ein mizuho ogon ist.
HOffentlich hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben.
Mama ist ja ein Kohaku.
Ob nun auch noch die anderen beiden Koimänner daran beteiligt waren weiß ich nicht so genau.
Da ist noch ein Showa und einer den ich nicht bestimmen kann.
Der ist aber auch auf dem Bild glaub ich.
Er ist weiß mit einem hellorangenen Fleck auf dem Kopf und einigen kleinen schwarzen Punkten.
Keine Ahnung wie der heißt.
Bin ja echt mal gespannt wie die Lütten dann aussehen.
Wann kann man eigentlich erkennen, dass sie Farbe bekommen.
Im Moment sind es ja noch Glassplitter mit Augen.
Einige färben sich jetzt ein wenig gelblich aber einige sind auch wirklich glasklar.


----------



## guenter (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

mit der Farbe hat es schon einige Zeit gedauert. Kann nicht mehr sagen wielange.

Aber da musst du schon noch warten. Die gelblichen werden (so war es bei mir)

immer gelb (orange) bleiben.

Wo hast du das Aufzuchtnetz her, habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Reginsche (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Günter dieses Netz war ein kleiner Kasten aus dem Zooladen.
Es sind so grüne Stäbe die zu einem Rechteck gesteckt werden und dann kommt da so ein Netz drum rum.
Ist aber nur winzig klein und für Aquarien gedacht.

Das ist auch schon wieder eingepackt und weggestellt.
Mein Mann will mir jetzt was richtiges bauen.

Wir werden ein Gestell aus Aluminium bauen.
Verwende ich auch beim Volierenbau.
Das wird mit Steckverbindern zusammengesteckt und dann werd ich einen Bezug aus Fliegengitter nähen.
Das ganze kommt dann drum herum und es sieht dann aus wie ein großes Becken ohne Glas aber dafür mit Netz.
Dies werden wir dann in den Teich hängen.
Bis ganz runter zum Grund.
Da werd ich die Kleinen dann unterbringen.
So können sie im Teich groß werden aber auch nicht von den Großen gefressen werden.

Heute hab ich mal Bilder gemacht.
Muß nachher nur noch mal sehen wie ich die hier rein bekomme.
Hab die sonst ja immer über Picr hochgeladen aber die sind wohl zu groß.


----------



## PyroMicha (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

unsere Koi haben vor ein paar Tagen auch gelaicht.
Hatte vorsorglich auch zwei Laichbürsten drin.
Heute sind im 500 Liter Aufzucht-Aquarium, 
wo ich den Laich rein gelegt hatte, 
etliche "Zwergkoi" zu sehen.


----------



## Reginsche (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

 

Hier sind die kleinen Stecknadeln mit Augen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr es ja erkennen, dass ein paar dieser Zwerge ganz durchsichtig sind.
Wenn wir sie hier so betrachten kann man richtig die kleine Schwimmblase erkennen.

 
 
 
Hier noch mal die Mama.

Und die möglichen Väter.
 
 
 
Sie waren wohl alle drei beteiligt.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was der weiße mit dem orangenen Kopf für einer ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Die sind doch alle viel zu Jung, oder ?  Sehen zumindest noch sehr Jung aus


----------



## Reginsche (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Vielleicht hätt ich doch mal meine Hand mit ins Wasser stecken sollen.
Mama ist ca 5-6 Jahre alt und ca.40cm groß.
Der gelbe Papa ist auch so um die 35-40cm und auch zwischen 5 und 6 Jahre alt.
Die anderen beiden Hübschen sind 5 Jahre alt aber noch so 25-30 cm lang.
Die Zwei find ich auch ziemlich schlank aber die werden einfach nicht dicker.

Und wer verrät mir jetzt den Namen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Also die Mama könnte als Kohaku durchgehen, allerdings erkenne ich ein wenig Schwarz durchschimmern. Wenn das so ist, dann halt Sanke.
Das letzte Bild hat die Tendenz zu einem Mizhuo, aber auch eher Weniger.

Also ehrlich ? Kann man nicht wirklich zuordnen. Aber das ist doch egal, oder ?


----------



## Reginsche (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Klar ist das egal.
Hätt ja nur gerne die Namen gewußt weil ihr hier ja alle immer so mit den Namen rumschmeißt

Mama ist ein Kohaku. Das weiß ich. Ist kein schwarz drin.
Das sind zwei rote Punkte. Wo die allerdings herkommen weiß ich nicht.

Beim gelben ist auch auf dem Kopf ein Fleck.
Das war eine Verletzung.
Vermutlich __ Reiher oder Katze.
Das ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her und ist jetzt eine Narbe.


----------



## Reginsche (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich schon wieder.

Heute kaufen wir ein großes Becken für die Zwerge.
Das ist so ein breites Regenfass mit 1Meter durchmesser und ca. 80cm Höhe.
Den werd ich dann neben den Teich stellen und im Winter ins Haus holen.
Jetzt aber meine Frage.

Wie setze ich die Kleinen am besten um?
Lieber erst mal weniger Wasser rein und nach und nach auffüllen oder gleich voll machen?
Wie setz ich die Lütten am besten um ohne das sie Schaden nehmen?


----------



## Reginsche (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Schade, dass keiner mehr geantwortet hat.
Ich hab die Zwerge jetzt allein umgesetzt.
Hab erst mal nur 200 Liter Wasser eingefüllt aus dem Teich.

Ich hoffe, ich hab das richtig gemacht.


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was soll man dann sagen? Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Und vergiss ja nicht, Fotos zu machen, wenn endlich was zu sehen ist!

*daumenheftigdrück*


----------



## guenter (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*



Reginsche schrieb:


> Schade, dass keiner mehr geantwortet hat.
> Ich hab die Zwerge jetzt allein umgesetzt.
> Hab erst mal nur 200 Liter Wasser eingefüllt aus dem Teich.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich hab das richtig gemacht.



Hallo Reginsche,

, hast es schon richtig gemacht. 

Vergiss nicht eine gute Belüftung mit in die Tonne zu legen.

Und dann mußt du warten, warten, warten.

Ich hab z.B. mit einer kleinen Pumpe (10 Watt ) das Wasser in den 

Behälter gepumpt und dann über einen Überlauf wieder in den Teich laufen 

lassen.

Da wird auch das Wasser nicht zu warm und ist immer frisch.


----------



## Reginsche (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Belüftung ist mit drin.
Heute werd ich wieder frisches Wasser nachfüllen.

Jetzt sind die Kleinen ja schon 2 Wochen alt aber ich hab irgendwie nicht das Gefühl, dass sie schon gewachsen sind.

Ob ich wohl schon Wasserflöhe füttern kann oder sind die noch zu groß?

Hab mir ja vom Koihändler so ein furchtbar teures Futter gekauft. Eigentlich für die Großen.
Das hab ich jetzt aber in den Mixer getan und Staubfutter draus gemacht.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*



Reginsche schrieb:


> Belüftung ist mit drin.
> Heute werd ich wieder frisches Wasser nachfüllen.
> 
> Jetzt sind die Kleinen ja schon 2 Wochen alt aber ich hab irgendwie nicht das Gefühl, dass sie schon gewachsen sind.
> ...



Hallo Reginsche,

die kleinen wachsen in den ersten Wochen sehr langsam.
Staubfutter ist nicht verkehrt aber am besten ist, wenn der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist, im Wasser aufgelöstes Eigelb dieses so oft wie möglich in kleinen Mengen.
Ab einem Alter von ca einer Woche frisch geschlüpfte Artemia, dieses kommt ihrem Speiseplan am nächten, Lebendfütter welches auch ins Maul passt.

Wasserflöhe sind zu gross und haben eine harte Schale.

siehe: meine 7 Tage alten Minis mit Artemiabäuchen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=230901#post230901


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo, 

ich bin mal gespannt, was aus den Kleinen wird. 

Also bitte weiterberichten. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Reginsche (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Boahhh Werner was sind das denn für vollgefressene Sushistückchen?
Die haste wohl mit nem Schlauch gestopft.

Na gut dann werd ich mal zum Zoohandel wandern und Artemia kaufen gehen.
Die aus dem Koihandel haben mir zwar gesagt, dass das viel zu aufwendig wäre aber was tut man nicht alles für die kleinen Racker.


----------



## bodo61 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,
lese interessiert mit und freu mich auch für dich. Warn ja ein paar spannende Tage.
Allerdings muß ich sagen die Fische auf dem Foto in dem Glas sehen genauso aus wie meine kleinen Moderließchen. Hab leider noch keine Koibrut gesehen. Die Jungen vom Werner sehen auch irgendwie runder aus. Oder soll ich etwa auch Koi Babys haben??


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*



Reginsche schrieb:


> Boahhh Werner was sind das denn für vollgefressene Sushistückchen?
> Die haste wohl mit nem Schlauch gestopft.
> 
> Na gut dann werd ich mal zum Zoohandel wandern und Artemia kaufen gehen.
> Die aus dem Koihandel haben mir zwar gesagt, dass das viel zu aufwendig wäre aber was tut man nicht alles für die kleinen Racker.



ja aufwändig ist es aber es lohnt sich. Bei uns läuft es im Daueransatz im Keller.


----------



## Reginsche (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Bodo ich hab keine __ Moderlieschen im Teich.
Und beim Laichen der Koi war ich sogar live dabei und hab anschließend gleich abgesammelt.

Vorhin hab ich den Zwergen erst mal wieder ne Frischwasserkur aus dem Teich gegönnt.

Da ist dann immer richtig was los in der Tonne.
Die zappeln rum wie irre.
Einige sehen so aus wie bei Werner und andere sind halt dunkler.
Ist schon witzig so einen kleinen Fisch durch eine Lupe zu betrachten.
Da ja der ganze Körper durchsichtig ist kann man echt alles erkennen.

Ach ja, ich koch gerade ein Ei. Wieviel Eigelb soll ich denn füttern. Das Ganze ja wohl nicht.


----------



## bodo61 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*



Reginsche schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich koch gerade ein Ei. Wieviel Eigelb soll ich denn füttern. Das Ganze ja wohl nicht.




Denke ein bis zwei Eigelb pro fisch sollte erstmal reichen.:smoki

Kannst ja dann noch mal nachlegen.


----------



## Reginsche (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Habe gerade einen riesen Schreck bekommen.:shock

Hab ja nun Eigelb, aufgelöst in Wasser, gefüttert.
Dazu hab ich erst mal ein halbes Eigelb genommen.

Nun schwimmen da die Zwerge mit dicken Eigelbplautzen rum.
Ich hab das Gefühl die platzen gleich.

Ähm Bodo wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen.
Wenn ich ein bis 2 Eigelb pro Fisch füttern soll, sollte ich echt darüber nachdenken mir ne Hühnerfarm zu kaufen.

Ne im Ernst, ich hab doch so gar keine Erfahrung mit so kleinen Babykoi.
Aber ich glaub das halbe Eigelb hat erst mal gereicht.
Wie viele Fische da drin schwimmen weiß ich nicht genau aber ich schätze so zwischen 100 und 150oops

Ist das denn normal, dass sie jetzt solche Kugelbäuche haben.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche

nicht übertreiben, Kugelbauch ist schon normal aber ein halbes Ei ist zu viel.
Das Wasser darf nicht stark eintrüben, das schaffen die kleinen noch nicht, sonst mußt du  sehr oft Wasser wechseln.

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, wenig aber oft.


----------



## Reginsche (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Danke Werner.

Jetzt fütter ich nur noch ein bisschen.
Hab zwar wieder ein halbes Eigelb aufgelöst aber ich gebe ihnen davon nur ein paar Teel. rein.

Hab ca. 50ml Wasser genommen und gebe dann immer so 3-4 Teel. ins Wasser.
Wasser ist aber zum Glück nicht trüb sondern ganz klar.

Morgen werd ich aber wieder ein Drittel Wasser wechseln.
Hab jetzt ca. 300 Liter in der Tonne.


----------



## Reginsche (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hmmmm bin gerade ein bisschen verwundert.

Ich habe vorhin Wasserwechsel gemacht und habe dabei feststellen müssen, dass einige Babys tot sind.
Wasserwerte gemessen aber es war alles im grünen Bereich.

Sie sterben erst seid gestern. Da hab ich ja auch angefangen mit dem aufgelösten Eigelb.
Kann es daran liegen oder ist das die natürliche Auslese.
Die toten hab ich mir angeschaut und sie hatten alle volle Bäuchlein. Waren also gut genährt.
Das Wasser ist klar und sauber.

Die Temperatur ist wie im Teich.
Woran kann es liegen?oops


----------



## lars75 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Man liest gar nichts mehr! Was machen denn die Kleinen?


----------



## guenter (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

was ist los? Es fehlen deine Berichte!


----------



## Reginsche (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Huhu,
war ein paar Tage im Kurzurlaub an der Ostsee.
Hab nur mal kurz rein geschaut aber noch nichts geschrieben weil ich ja nicht wußte wie es den Stecknadeln zuhause geht.

Jetzt aber bin ich wieder da und kann berichten.

Die Zwerge machen sich sehr gut da in ihrer Tonne und wachsen.
Meine Familie hat sich ja um sie gekümmert und immer schön gefüttert und Wasser gewechselt.
Nachher werde ich wieder das Wasser wechseln.
Soweit ich aber sehen kann, geht es den Kleinen gut.
Es sind ganz viele dabei die weiß sind.
Andere sind dunkel.
Ich denke wir werden aber noch ne ganze Zeit warten müssen bis sich die Farben entwickeln.


----------



## Suse (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,
gibt es was neues an der Koibaby-Front?
Vielleicht auch mal ein Foto?
Ob "Gruppenbild mit Dame" oder "Portrait" wäre mir egal...


----------



## Reginsche (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Huhu,
war lange nicht da.

Fotos kann ich leider nicht bieten.
Meine Kamera ist gerade in der Werkstatt weil sie mein Papa vom Tisch geschubst hat.

Unseren Babys geht es sehr gut.
Sie sind in den letzten Tagen sehr schnell gewachsen.
Wir haben ganz viele knallgelbe dabei.

Leider hat auch die natülich Auslese einen großen Teil der Babys sterben lassen.
Von den Anfangs 200 sind nur noch ca. 60 Stück über.
Vorhin hab ich gerade mal wieder einen Wasserwechsel gemacht und konnte einige der Kleinen mal mit einem Becher rausfischen.

Über zwei Fische hab ich mich besonders gewundert.
Ein Gelber ist dabei der keinen Kiemendeckel hat.
Er ist aber der Größte der Fische.
Dann hab ich einen ganz merkwürdigen.
Er hat eine dreigeteilte Schwanzflosse.

Futter hab ich jetzt auch umgestellt.
Es gibt nun kein Eigelb mehr und auch kein Staubfutter mehr.
Sie bekommen nun Flockenfutter ganz fein zerkleinert.

Jetzt müsseb sie nur noch wachsen.


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Update???:scherz3


----------



## nico1985 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

moin, ich hatte geschätzte 100.000 Eier so übergeblieben sind nur 3 babys!!! Etwas wenig aber ich versuche sie groß zu bekommen! wenn nicht dann nicht! Versuchen muss man es! 

gruß nico


----------



## Reginsche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Bilder kommen noch.

Muß mir erst mal ein neues Tele kaufen gehen.

Mein Vater hat leider meine Kamera mitdem Objektiv vom Tisch geworfen.
Das große Tele war gerade mal 2 Monate alt und ist jetzt in der Werkstatt.
Die Kamera ist zum Glück heile aber mit dem normalen Objektiv kann man nicht so schöne Bilder machen.

Werde aber jetzt gleich in die Stadt fahren und mir eins holen.


----------



## guenter (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

biste immer noch in der Stadt um ein neues Objektiv zu holen?


----------



## Reginsche (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Oh Gott.

Natürlich bin ich schon lange wieder zuhause.
Aber durch die ganze Knipserei hab ich total vergessen hier Bilder einzustellen.

Hab sie jetzt mal angehängt.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die später mal aussehen.
Ob die wohl so gelb bleiben?
Oder bekommen die noch andere Farben?


----------



## guenter (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

die Farbe kommt schon noch.

Kann aber nur von mir aus gehen, die meisten blieben orange oder orange-weis.

Hatte außer 4 alle weggegeben. Nun lasse ich die Koi ihren Laich immer fressen.

Kommen aber immer welche durch.


----------



## Reginsche (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Orange/weiß ist ja auch schön.
Mama ist ja auch ein Kohaku.


----------



## Reginsche (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hmmmm ich hab da mal ne Frage

Sagt man nicht eigentlich, dass ein Koi nur einmal im Jahr laicht?
Gestern war bei mir wieder die Hölle los.
Mama Kohaku wurde mal wieder von den Koimännern durchs Becken geschubst wie blöde.

Gestern Abend war dann der ganze Teichrand wieder voll mit Koieiern.

Keine Sorge die bleiben drin.
Hab ja mit den anderen Babys noch genug zu tun.

Ist das normal, dass sie nochmal laicht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ja,
kann vorkommen


----------



## Reginsche (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Uwe, warum haust du dir denn vor den Kopf?
Irgendwas nicht in Ordnung?

Oder fühlen sich meine Fische in meinem Teich einfach nur zu wohl?


----------



## nico1985 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo, warum Füttert ihr alle mit Eigelb??? Ich habe meine drei baby s jetzt seid 5 wochen und sie bekommen nur staubfutter und artemia beides in einer kleinen dose!!!sie sind aber leider noch nicht so groß wie ich sie auf bilder oder you tupe gesehen habe!  Wachsen die Koi vielleicht schneller mit Eigelb???? 

gruß nico


----------



## Reginsche (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Meine haben gar nicht so lange das Eigelb bekommen.

Ich hab auch ziemlich schnell mit Staubfutter angefangen.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch klein gebröseltes Futter geben und sie kommen gleich an zu wollen futtern.


----------



## Testpilot (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich habe mir gerade mal alles durchgelesen und bin begeistert.
Wünsche Dir noch viel Glück mit den kleinen Rackern!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*



Reginsche schrieb:


> Uwe, warum haust du dir denn vor den Kopf?
> Irgendwas nicht in Ordnung?



Alles OK, wollte nur das "kann vorkommen" unterstreichen


----------



## Reginsche (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Na dann ist ja gut.

Mußte gerade ein totes Koibaby aus der Tonne holen.
Da war doch schon sooooo groß.
Schade.
Abe warum das nun gestorben ist...


----------



## Nickelaus64 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo liebe Koieltern 

Als ziemliecher Koi-newbie (2,5 Jahre) war ich schon im Juni dieses Jahres extrem überrascht, dass alle meine Fischies auf nur einen andren losgingen ... und stellte dann fest ... das war n Weibchen und die laichen ;-) Es sah für mich erst danach aus, als wenn die Jungs sie umbringen wollten...hat mich aber total fasziniert.
Laich hatte ich dann keinen gesehen ... allerdings sah ich nach ca. 14 Tagen gaaaanz kleine Fische rumschwimme und da bei mir im Teich keine Goldies sind...müssten es also Kois sein ....

Also hab ich mal so ca. 25 rausgegeschert und in ein Becken mit Teichwasser getan ...viele Wasserwechsel, Artemis etc.....durfte ich mir ja dankbarerweise hier von Euch "ablesen" 

Und nu heut morgen komme ich an den Teich ... und die Seerosen sahen schon wieder so aus, als wäre jemand dort hineingefallen. Aber es war schnell zu sehen....dass nun wohl noch eine werdende Mama im Teich rumschwimmt :beeten ....
Auch hier werde ich mal ein paar rausfischen.....denn auch mich fasziniert es echt....zu sehen, was aus diesen Minidingern wird...
Fotos stelle ich Euch auch noch rein....und freue mich auf jedes Feedback....hier schonmal ein paar (noch nicht so gute) pics von den kleinen aus Juni 09 ... dabei ist ein "dicker" ...der sich extrem besser entwickelt als alle andren...habt Ihr ne Anung was das ist ???


----------



## Nickelaus64 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

... Und hier nun auch noch Bilder von den Mamis .... Bild 1 von der Mami aus dem Juni .... und Bild 2 ... ist die aktuell gejagte  .... ich denke, Sie wird nächste Nacht laichen, so dass in etwa 2 Wochen wieder neue Winzlinge herumschwirren ... sobald die da sind, folgen weitere Bilder, wenn Ihr mögt !


----------



## Reginsche (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

So die kleinen Babys im Teich sind nun auch in der letzten Nacht geschlüpft.
Wundert mich eigentlich, dass es so schnell ging.
Beim letzten Mal hat es ja eine Woche gedauert.
Und nun nur 4 Tage.
Sie verstecken sich zwischen all den Steinen und Pflanzen.
Ob da wohl welche durchkommen ist die Frage bei den großen Fessmonstern.

Den anderen Koibaby geht es nach wie vor supergut.
Sie kommen jetzt schon immer an wenn ich füttern will.
Von den dunklen Fischen werden einige jetzt heller oder bekommen Flecken.
Ich denke mal die werden rot/weiß/schwarz werden.
Zwei dicke Koi sind wirklich knallgelb.
Das sieht schon gut aus.
Die anderen sind eher weiß bis hellgelb.
Mal sehen was da noch so für Farben rauskommen.
Von diesen Koi werde ich wohl 4 Stück behalten.
Die zwei großen gelben.
Einen kleinen Krüppel. Der ist ganz krumm und hat keine Kiemendeckel und einen der eine dreigeteilte Schwanzflosse hat.
Alle anderen sind schon vergeben.
Sind wohl noch so um die 50 bis 60 Stück.


----------



## Nickelaus64 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

haste mal aktuelle Fotos von Deinen Babys? Ein Neu-Papi ist sehr interssiert !


----------



## Reginsche (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Wenn es bei uns endlich mal aufhört zu schütten kann ich ja mal welche machen.

Aber wohl erst morgen.


----------



## Reginsche (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hilfe die Babys sind krank und sterben.

Schaut hier.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=245506#post245506

Brauche dringend Hilfe.


----------



## Nickelaus64 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

also, 2 Meldungen von mir:

1. Die kleenen sind anscheinend in Ihrer Babyzeit wirklich extremst empfindlich, mir sind auch einige einfach so weggestorben :-(
Da ich in der Zwischenzeit mal ein paar der kleinen Geschwister im teich sehen konnte...und diese zum einen topfit sind und zum zweiten teilweise schon weiter entwickelt ... habe ich meine Babys aus Ihrem Becken auch wieder in den Teich gepackt .... einfach so ne Gitterbox aus Kunststoff mit Fliegendraht ausgefüttert....in den Teich damit und die kleenen rein...und siehe da..... sie leben noch alle und scheinen sich pudelwohl zu fühlen (habe die Box halb über nen Sauerstoffstein gehangen;-) ).... solltest Du evtl. auch machn, damit Du nicht noch mehr Deiner Babys verlierst...

2. Heute morgen habe ich wieder Unmengén von Minimini-Winzlingen in meinem Teich entdeckt...heisst......es gibt schon wieder Babys


----------



## Reginsche (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ralf ich kann die Babys jetzt nicht in den Teich setzen.
Dann werden die Großen ja auch krank.

Ich muß warten bis sie wieder gesund sind.
Anschließend kommen sie in den Teich.

Aber erst muß das ausgestanden sein.


----------



## Reginsche (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

So, wollte mich auch mal wieder von der Babyfront melden.

Die Kleinen haben wohl nun das Gröbste überstanden und paddeln wieder munter durch die Tonne.

Noch werde ich sie aber nicht in den Teich setzen.
Das Risiko ist mir im Moment einfach zu groß.

Ich habe in mühevoller Kleinarbeit einen Filter gebaut und den angeschlossen.
Habe ihn mit Schlamm aus dem Hauptfilter geimpft.
Hoffentlich hab ich das richtig gemach.
Dieser Filter soll mit die Schmutzpartikel und restlichen Futterreste herrausholen.
Denn die Kleinen fressen von dem Flockenfutter welches ich ihnen gebe nur die roten Flocken.
Die weißen sinken alle auf den Boden und werden nicht angerührt.
Morgen kauf ich mal Mückenlarven.
Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen.

Ich weiß ja, dass der Filter eine ganze Zeit braucht um einzufahren.
In dieser Zeit werde ich aber noch jeden Tag meinen Wasserwechsel durchführen.
Mittlerweile sind fast alle wieder dünner geworden.

Ich glaub es war doch die Bauchwassersucht.


----------



## Reginsche (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Die Kleinen sind wieder krank.


----------



## Dodi (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

das ist ja schade! 

Wahrscheinlich wirst Du unter diesen Umständen keine kleinen Koi mehr separieren und großziehen zu versuchen, oder?

Sind überhaupt noch Kleine im Teich oder hast Du alle rausgefischt? 

Manchmal ist es halt doch besser, der Natur ihren eigenen Lauf zu lassen...

: wir haben auch schon wieder Koi-Nachwuchs, der ist und bleibt erstmal im Teich und ich hoffe, das nicht allzuviel davon groß wird, denn das bedeutet wieder Teich ablassen... :?


----------



## Reginsche (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Nie wieder werde ich die Kleinen rausfischen und versuchen groß zu bekommen.

Da ja die Koidame noch mal gelaicht hat haben wir auch im Teich noch ganz viele Kleine.
Sie verstecken sich immer zwischen den Steinen.
Die fange ich nicht raus.

Die Zwerge in ihrem Kinderpool werden jetzt erst mal wieder eine Woche lange behandelt.
Wenn dann alles gut ist kommen auch die in den Teich.
Aber nicht einfach so.

Ich habe mir Material gekauft und werde ein großes Hälterungsnetz bauen.
Geht ja ganz einfach.
Da kommen die restlichen Kleinen dann rein.
Das Netz bau ich so groß, dass die Kleinen darin auch überwintern können.

Es sind jetzt leider nur noch 63 Stück.
Immer sterben die großen.
Die sind auch komischerweise alle so grün/gräulich.
Die Gelben sind alle munter.


----------



## guenter (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

nun bist du auf dem selben Stand wie ich. Was hatte ich mir für Arbeit

gemacht. Am Ende mußte ich sehen wer mir welche abnimmt.

Jetzt überlasse ich es der Natur, es überleben immer welche.

Wünsche dir natürlich Glück für die 63 überbliebenen.


----------



## Reginsche (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ja ich werde es in Zukunft auch lassen die Lütten rauszufischen.
Es macht zwar Spaß den Kleinen beim Aufwachsen zuzusehen aber es ist so traurig wenn man dann mit ansehen muß wie sie einfach so wegsterben.

Ich mach das nie wieder.
Hoffentlich bleiben die 63 Kleinen am Leben was ich allerdings nicht glaube.
Drei sind noch dabei die ziemlich taumeln und gar nicht gut aussehen.
Kann ich halt nur abwarten.
Hoffentlich überleben dann die restlichen im Hälterungsnetz.


----------



## Reginsche (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Heute sind die kleinen Babys umgezogen.
Sie wohnen jetzt in einem Hälterungsnetz direkt im Teich.
Das Netz ist 1x1x1.50 Meter groß.

Da werden sie nun bis zum nächsten Jahr drin bleiben.
Im nächsten Jahr können sie dann bestimmt in ihr neues Zuhause ziehen.

Hoffentlich geht das jetzt alles gut.


----------



## Annett (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche.

Wie gehts den Lütten? Haben sie sich jetzt endlich "gefangen"? :beeten


----------



## Reginsche (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Ich denke sie sind über den Berg.
Sie paddeln munter in ihrem neuen Zuhause herum.

Allerdings haben meine Großen jetzt ein Problem.
Sie trauen sich nicht mehr in ihre Ecke wo sie nachst schlafen.
Hab das Netz zwar schon ein bisschen verschoben aber sie sind immernoch zu __ feige wieder in ihre Schlafecke zu schwimmen.

Die Babys fressen gut und ich hoffe die werden jetzt gut durch den anstehenden Winter kommen.
Das Netz geht ja bis zum Boden runter.


----------



## guenter (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

"Das Netz ist 1x1x1.50 Meter groß." Wo hast du denn das Netz her?

Es müssen ja auch kleine Maschen sein.


----------



## Reginsche (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Günter ganz einfach.
Man gehe in den Baumarkt und kaufe graue Abflußrohre und die Winkel dazu.
Dann kauft man noch Kabelkanäle mit den entsprechenden Winkeln.
Diese Kabelkanäle füllt man mit Splitt damit sie sinken.

Dann kaufe man noch jede Menge Fliegengitter und nähe daraus diesen sogenannten Sack.
Der besteht aus einem Bodenteil und den 4 Seiten drum rum.
Oben näht man das Ganze zu einem Schlauch und ziehe die grauen Abflußrohre rein. So entsteht ein schönes großes Quadrat.
Die Kabelkanäle stekct man auch zu einem Quadrat zusammen und lege es in das Netz.
Nun kann man das ganze Din im Teich absenken.

Und ab ....Fische rein.

Das Nähen war schon echt sehr aufwendig.
Aber das Netz hält gut im Teich und den Fischen geht es darin prächtig.


----------



## Dodi (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koilaich in Massen*

Hallo Reginsche,

siehste, im Teich die Kleinen groß werden zu lassen, gestaltet sich wesentlich unkomplizierter! 

Viel Spaß mit den Lütten und ich hoffe, dass sie auch gut über den Winter kommen! :beeten


----------

